# Where should i hook up compressor



## Jay20nj (Jul 25, 2018)

Just bought a house and need to blow out the lines. Where should i hook up the compressor


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

It should be the top one on the right side, but i would wait for someone else to confirm. .

Make sure you close the up stream ball valve also. (the one coming from the house)


----------

